# just Brought a 03 A6 2.7t



## jrsupaproduca (Oct 9, 2010)

I just brought a 2003 Audi A6. Im new to the German side of cars. I need some tips on some upgrades where do i start first I want performance but a clean look. Please Help! thanks


----------



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

*first thing*

Well first thing with the 2.7t i would have it checked over by a reputable Audi mechanic. as they are prone to oil leaks turbo issues etc. If everything is in good order. You will have to decided what you want out of it. And how much money are you willing to spend. the end result is money. 

I would say some chip tuning, diverter valves, Intake. exhaust is a great start. Of course than with all that added power a good set of tires are in order and of course some suspension work to go along with it. Good luck and enjoy once you go German you will never go back.


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

How many miles and how long since the timing belt and water pump service has been done? If your car has not had the TB/WP service and you are north of 80k that is the first thing to look at getting done.
My Indy tech told me at 96k on the original timing belt I was living on borrowed time. If the TB snaps it could cost thousands to fix the engine.

With out quesiton the first "mod" I would do is a front and rear set of Hotchkis Anti Sway bars.
At the very least a rear. This was suggested to me and I didn't listen. Instead I spent 3k on other goodies. Once I got around to adding the Hotchkis' It was instant gratification! You "feel" faster in your car. Sort of feels like a go-cart on steroids. 
Diverter valves if yours are shot. for sure.


Here is a link to the sway bars.
Good luck!
http://www.hotchkis.net/audi_a6_sport_sway_bar_set_black.html


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

another quick thought - 
The anti sway bars seem to let you make better use of the existing horse power. 
Adding more horses later would only be icing on the cake. IMHO


----------



## jrsupaproduca (Oct 9, 2010)

whats the average price on the Timing belt and water pump Job, and should i go to Audi? i live in NY and dont know any good Audi Shops


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Find an Audi tech that likes doing side work. :thumbup:

Chip (I like APR the best), suspension, and brake mods are a must.


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

jrsupaproduca said:


> whats the average price on the Timing belt and water pump Job, and should i go to Audi? i live in NY and dont know any good Audi Shops


 I paid 500 cash for a complete timing belt water pump service and valve cover gaskets service including.... 

Timing belt 
Idler roller 
Tensioner roller 
Hydraulic tensioner 
Relay lever for hydraulic tensioner 
Water pump 
4 Cam seals 
Crank/Oil pump seal 
Thermostat 
Thermost O-Ring 
Accessory drive belt 
Accessory belt tensioner 
Valve Cover Gaskets 
Camshaft End Cap Seals 
Camshaft Tensioner Gaskets 

Here is the link to both kits of parts that I supplied my Indy mech with. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-C5_A6-Quattro-V6_2.8L/Engine/Gasket/Valve_Cover/ES259658/ 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-C5_A6-Quattro-V6_2.8L/Engine/Timing/Timing_Belt_Kit/ES6198/ 

My mech suggested that I get the Accessory belt tensioner since we were in service position, no better time than the present to replace it, so I picked that up locally. 

I would also suggest that who ever does your work, make sure they know what there doing! 
Its a pretty in depth procedure and not for the faint of heart. 
I had all my parts sitting on my bench and had planned to tackle this job my self, but the more I read the more I realized that this is something that I better leave to a pro. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## jrsupaproduca (Oct 9, 2010)

I appreciate the feed back i assumed it would be around that much. Now to find an Audi mech lol


----------



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

*how does one know if the diverter valves need replacement?*

title says it all


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

boyfriendmechanic said:


> title says it all


No reason to wait to replace them. 

APR has some that I hear are pretty good.


----------

